# Thats right Buckshot



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Simular to the slug thread, but anybody ever take any deer with buckshot and if so what size 000,00,0 and the choke used. I cant seem to find anybody that has!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

If I recall right OO buck with a full choke or extra full choke is used. Also I have seen posted in here the use of a rifled choke.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> If I recall right OO buck with a full choke or extra full choke is used.


  Only if you want to bust your barrel. Never use tighter than modified, IC and a 3 inch 00 is what I use for coyote in the brush, puts 'em down fast! :sniper:


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I've killed a few deer, and a couple of black bear with OO Buck using IC choke. Tighter chokes deform the Buckshot and the pattern, such as it is.
It's only a 35-40 yrd. gun.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

IC meaning Improved Choke ??


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

improved cylinder


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

0 in 3 1/2 with an undertaker choke killed many deer with that combo
:sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Remington 7400 said:


> > If I recall right OO buck with a full choke or extra full choke is used.
> 
> 
> Only if you want to bust your barrel. Never use tighter than modified, IC and a 3 inch 00 is what I use for coyote in the brush, puts 'em down fast! :sniper:


Sorry, but this is COMPLETELY WRONG. Buckshot WILL NOT harm ANY choke barrel; even a full or extra full choke. There is more buckshot sold in SC than any other state. We have been shooting it in 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 inch shells for many years, and I have NEVER heard of a barrel problem from shooting it in any gun.

I shoot 00 Buck or 000 Buck in most of my guns in a full choke. I have some guns that like a modified choke. Point is, you need to pattern weveral different brands and sizes of what you want to shoot - just like rifle shells, each shotgun willl pattern buckshot differently.

Buckshot is good up to 60 yards in some guns - less in others. It will kill much further, but is not generally accurate.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Sorry, but this is COMPLETELY WRONG


Not really.................. you're both right. In years past the chokes on shotguns were much tighter than by today's standards. As an example my Dads Remington 870 Wingmaster made in 1958 has "full choke" stamped on the barrel. Measuring it one day I discovered it was in fact a very much extra full choke by today's standards. This is after a half century of shot traveling down the barrel. Also the metal of the barrels were not on par with today's barrels so it was not uncommon in those days for a bulge to form at the choke if it were full choke and 00 buck or those old punkin ball slugs were used. A lot of those gun are still in use today. Today's chokes are generally more standard than then and a little more open than the bores back then. With new powders, shot shells, wad designs and shot itself, you will find a lot of hunters today are using more choke than they need, especially older geezers in my age bracket simply because they don't take the time to pattern their guns.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Gohon,

How long has it taken you to get up to 1,758 posts. You either must be really bored or just really enjoy talking about this stuff. Am I right?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Not that it matters OkieYodler, but I am retired and have more free time on my hands than most. I don't have to put in a full day on a job. Are you worried or just nosy?


----------



## Possumpup (Sep 25, 2006)

I have shot three deer using 00 buck IN THE BREAD BASKET and all three required follow up shots to kill them. Would they have died if i waited longer to follow them, probably, but in respect to the animal, I want to hear them skidding in the leaves within 30 paces of the shot. I wont use buckshot ever again.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I may have to get an extra doe tag for Montana just so I can shoot a deer with buckshot, it's not legal anywhere else nearby.

Gohon, there is no lead that's hard enough to bulge, split, or damage a fluid steel barrel. Damascus yes, but even then if you shot blackpowder loads in a Damascus barrel the likelyhood of ever bulging a barrel from the buckshot alone would be near that of being struck by lightning.

A shotgun with their very large bore diameters just don't generate enough pressure for lead to damage them with any factory choke at regular factory velocities, not even at hot realoaded velocities. Barrel failures are caused EXCLUSIVELY by obstructions, full or partial. The exception to this is damage can be caused at the breech end by an action not being full closed. The partially open action allows for an "explosion" of the powder instead of a slow burn that's created by pushing the shot/wad down the barrel. See the pictures of this very thing on the shotgun forum involving the Ithaca model 51. I would fire 00 buck in a 1st year production Win model 12 full choke, Browning a-5 full choke, Winchester 97 full choke, Winchester model 50 full choke, the list could go on for days, but you get the point.

Anyone who told you they bulged the barrel with lead buckshot is making up excuses for shooting a fully or partially obstructed shotgun.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I went on a deer hunt with some relatives many, many years ago, and was given a pocket full of shells, posted on the end of a tree row between some harvested bean fields and told to shoot any mature deer that came within 30 yards, antlers or not. I was shooting a Remington 1100, 2 3/4" chamber with a skeet choked 26" barrel. The shells were 0 buck. Long story short, when the drivers reached my position, I had five deer on the ground, two small 4x4's, a real nice 5x5 and two does. All of the deer were running hard, more or less broadside and I shot 'em like I would a flying bird, swing hard and pull the trigger when you see a little daylight in front of the nose. None were farther than about 25 yards and all went down hard when hit. Two of them made spectacular somersaults before sliding to a halt. I have learned in the 40 years since, that while the party hunting was legal, the buckshot was purely the choice of my uncle, who owned the land on which we hunted. He claimed that for the average guy, at the distances they normally shot, buckshot produced far fewer wounded deer than slugs. Whether or not his views were accurate, the buckshot was devestating at short distances and produced some wonderful sausage for us that season long ago. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, Cape cod Massachusetts only allows shot gun hunting for deer, the shots are real close and I dont have a slug barrel. I feel better about choosing buckshot for this years hunt. 8)


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Horsager, you're wrong. I'm not talking about today's guns or shot loads. In the olden days of only 50 or 60 years ago the steel was a very different quality in shot gun barrels which were of softer steel and shot shells back then didn't have plastic shot sleeves to protect the barrel. That was not a problem then with regular shot but 00 buck or slugs could not deform fast enough in some of those full choke barrels before exiting the barrel. Keep in mind there is tremendous pressure behind that shot and then all of a sudden it meets a constriction (full choke) in a barrel of soft steel. Water is not hard either but under certain conditions and pressure it will burst a pipe. That problem doesn't exist today but it did back then. I've seen a few full choke barrels of that era that did indeed have a small bulge at the choke due to buckshot or a punkin ball being shot through them. Not a bulge that jumped out at you from feet away but one that was there upon close inspection and could be felt with your hand.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have Browning A-5's that are 50+ years old with full chokes. They shoot buckshot just fine. None of them have any bulges. I agree with the previous post, in that blown barrels or bulges are a result of an obstruction.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A choke is a constriction/obstruction. Mic the choke out and see what the constriction is compared to what is it suppose to be. I think people get the impression that when the discussion is a bulge in a gun barrel it is something that is swollen like a balloon. That's never the case. The barrel will split before that happens. You can have a bulge in the choke end of a shotgun barrel and not even be able to see it. And it takes more than just a few rounds to creat the effect we're talking about, sometimes several boxes depending on the gun.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

It takes an obstruction of foreign material, not the constriction of the barrel itself to create bulges or splits. Anyone telling you different is covering up for the FACT that they shot their barrel with an obstuction. Water cranks pipes due to water's inability to be compressed, like most all other liquid. We aren't talking hydraulics, we're talking about soft malible metal with space between the pellets. Barrel hardness didn't change until chrome lined bores came about.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You can think what you want to think but I've seen for myself a couple barrels of older shotguns that when inspected and checked with a mic had a measurable bulge. They were full choke and had been used extensively shooting buckshot and slugs. These were guns that had very thin wall thickness and there was never a constriction in the barrel of the guns. They were not split, just simply had a shot out choke on them. BTW, I wasn't attempting to talk hydraulics but for your information water can be compressed. True it is very small, but it can be compressed.


----------



## Dustymick64 (Sep 24, 2006)

I had an NEF single shot shotgun some time ago with Mod. choke. I ran about every brand of buckshot thru it and was never satisfied with the groups. I send the gun NEF to get a new barrel. It was returned to me with a 24" barrel with a full choke. The darn thing patterened like a dream with every brand of buckshot I put thru it. I've scratched my head about it many times. I always thought Mod. chokes were supposed to shoot buck better. Oh well...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Water wouldn't compress inside a shotgun barrel, it would bulge it. Heavy rain, light snow, or a little mud from the pickup floor caused the bulges you saw. The buckshot didn't. There's too much space between the pellets and they're too soft.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Horsager said:


> Water wouldn't compress inside a shotgun barrel, it would bulge it. Heavy rain, light snow, or a little mud from the pickup floor caused the bulges you saw. The buckshot didn't. There's too much space between the pellets and they're too soft.


Jesus Christ............. who in the hell is talking about water in a shotgun barrel. But I'm glad you cleared everything up since you were there back then and you saw that little imaginary mud in the barrel everyone missed and even know where it came from and you held the mic and you know exactly what kind of guns they were and............ oh wait............. you weren't there were you. Next time I get a itch in my *** I'll be sure and call you as I'm sure you will know what caused it and will be able to tell me how to scratch. One more time just for you........... it won't happen today with modern barrels but it was not only possible but did occur years ago with some shotguns because of inferior barrels. It's not the inability of the lead to compress but the retarded compression because of the full choke and large lead shot that allowed pressure behind the wad to travel rearwards, bouncing off the action and catching up with the wad before it exits the barrel. It's this increase of pressure that forms the ring or bulge, not the lead itself. Uncommon, yes but in some of the older guns that only had a wall thickness of .010 to .015, unlike today's which are .020 or more and of superior metal, especially those manufactured overseas, this on occasion did happen. :eyeroll:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Tell me what make and model I can look for this alleged barrel bulging. I've had pretty good looks at more than my share of A-5's, Winchester 12's/25's/97's/50's/59's, speaking of 59's, how come I never saw one of them with a bulged barrel or cracks in the fiberglass covering the barrel? They had what would arguably be the very thinnest metal in any shotgun barrel covered by a layer of fiberglass. I've seen plenty of cracked recievers on 59's, never a bulged barrel or cracked fiberglass. I've looked over not as many, but a few pre-870 remington pumps and their "of the era" 11-48, 48, 58, semi-auto counterparts, again no bulges due to buckshot/slugs. An "of the era" magazine article or shotgun instruction manual stating this was an issue would go a long ways towards proving your point, but I doubt you'd find such a thing.

There are two ways to do major damage to a shotgun while shooting it. 1. is by obstructing (fully or partially) the barrel. 2. Would be shooting the shotgun with the action partially open (like the Ithaca 51 in the shotgun forum). Double or even triple loads of powder won't do it, neither will double loads of shot. In most cases the shell won't crimp if the powder of shot is overloaded anyway. With pump guns things will wear out faster, with semi-auto's you can bend/break action bars, internal hammers, bend or break the bolt's tail that goes back into the buttstock, but you won't bulge the barrel.


----------

